# What is the best looking digital watch?



## swisseeker

And as a side note does anyone know which digital watch was featured in the Ocean's Eleven movie?


----------



## Caraptor

Gonna be hard to answer that one, pal. A lot of subjectivity involved. Kind of like asking what's the best looking analog watch. I would start by browsing the Casio and Timex websites. Also check out the digital Seiko that Seiya has on his site. That might provide you a good base to work off of.


----------



## swisseeker

Caraptor said:


> Gonna be hard to answer that one


That's why you guys get the big bucks ;-)


----------



## niles316

Guess we'll see plenty of G-Shocks. But i kinda dig the 1 from Gucci.


----------



## Caraptor

swisseeker said:


> That's why you guys get the big bucks ;-)


Wait a minute...I'm supposed to get _paid_ for my uninformed opinions? Somebody owes me BIG TIME, because I've been dishing them out my whole life. 
I could have had my grail by now.
Darn.
:-(


----------



## swisseeker

Well I just wet myself.. not available until October 2010

To celebrate the 40th birthday of the digital watch, Hamilton is releasing its own digital timepiece, the Pulsonic. The Pulsonic combines a Swiss automatic movement with a digital face that stays powered for 82 days.

The case in stainless steel, black PVD or gold-plate PVD measures 39mm x 49mm. It has a sapphire crystal and is water resistant to 50 meters.


----------



## novedl

for me this gucci is sexy!


----------



## v76

I really really approve of the Hamilton Pulsonic!


----------



## swisseeker

And just for reference the very first digital watch, the Hamilton Pulsar


----------



## Enoran

Alba has some interesting looking digitals ...


----------



## niles316

swisseeker said:


> Well I just wet myself.. not available until October 2010
> 
> To celebrate the 40th birthday of the digital watch, Hamilton is releasing its own digital timepiece, the Pulsonic. The Pulsonic combines a Swiss automatic movement with a digital face that stays powered for 82 days.
> 
> The case in stainless steel, black PVD or gold-plate PVD measures 39mm x 49mm. It has a sapphire crystal and is water resistant to 50 meters.


This is neat! But i'll have to change the batt every 3 months? :think:


----------



## Navitimer

Finally, a thread about digital watches that don't have altimeters and compass built in. Non-ABC digital watches are hugely underappreciated on this forum

Seeing as this thread will probably go nowhere I'll post my favourites for future searches.

This is the king of all digital watches









The Tag Microtimer is a beautiful example










How about this LIP digital?










Or the VOID digital










Diesel make some really cool ones



















At 50mm this next one is sure to have a lot of wrist presence










And this one is quite stealthy










And the Michael Young PXR-5 / 6


----------



## Navitimer

The Nooka watches look pretty neat too.

Nooka ZENV


----------



## Armchair

Junghans Mega 1000 PVD is sexy


----------



## bigwatchUK

Another take on digital - Quadtec!


----------



## Blueeyedninja

the Breitling Aerospace, if Anadigi counts.

Girard Perregaux also made a digital years ago


----------



## farar

niles316 said:


> This is neat! But i'll have to change the batt every 3 months? :think:


It says "automatic", man... ;-)


----------



## dnslater

By a mile..............









The only digital that I have ever lusted over.


----------



## gpjoe

Mine, of course ;-)


----------



## gpjoe

swisseeker said:


> Well I just wet myself.. not available until October 2010
> 
> To celebrate the 40th birthday of the digital watch, Hamilton is releasing its own digital timepiece, the Pulsonic. The Pulsonic combines a Swiss automatic movement with a digital face that stays powered for 82 days.
> 
> The case in stainless steel, black PVD or gold-plate PVD measures 39mm x 49mm. It has a sapphire crystal and is water resistant to 50 meters.


And that is VERY cool. I did a search just now and found that the MSRP is a whopping $1495, which is waaaay to much for my liking. Apparently it boasts some sort hybrid automatic/digital movement but I'll stick with my MIB quartz at 1/15 of the cost.


----------



## dnslater

gpjoe said:


> And that is VERY cool. I did a search just now and found that the MSRP is a whopping $1495, which is waaaay to much for my liking. Apparently it boasts some sort hybrid automatic/digital movement but I'll stick with my MIB quartz at 1/15 of the cost.


As I understand it uses the same movement as the Swatch Autoquartz watches, similar to a Seiko Kinetic perhaps?


----------



## Kurt Behm

Just a personal favorite ................










Kurt


----------



## amine

I loved the look of the Tag Microtimer and its special features so i bought it, i don't see any other digital watch with such hi level of mirror polished case


----------



## bigvatch

1. Breitling Emergency 









2. Suunto Elementum










3. Suunto Core, X-lander , Vector , Observer, etc

IMO


----------



## Reno

Navitimer said:


> Finally, a thread about digital watches that don't have altimeters and compass built in. Non-ABC digital watches are hugely underappreciated on this forum
> 
> How about this LIP digital?


Good call :-!
Or the _Mach 2000_ model :-!









Mine says hi ;-)


----------



## Popoki Nui

Cool digitals here! :-! I still prefer the classics, though:
P2








P3








P4 Big Time








And one of my very favourites, Longines-Wittnauer Polara, I love this style:









New digitals are cool, but I really feel sorry for those of you who weren't around when the solid-state revolution started in 1970-72. It was a wonderful time to be a watch nut!


----------



## dalstott

The Seiko Aquarium ca 1975




























guaranteed no jewels see below


----------



## niles316

farar said:


> It says "automatic", man... ;-)


Yeah..i missed that little detail 'cos i assumed the Pulsonic was batt operated. It does pique my curiosity even more now that i know it's an automatic..but it is a bit steep at $1.5k.


----------



## Coler

Few nice ones in this thread 

work looking at imo : Junghens Mega 1000, Casio i-range (the one in my sig come positive and negative display - I have the negative and its a nice mid range price option), also look for Rosendahls 'Watch' series.


----------



## swisseeker




----------



## cartman

where are all the g-shocks? the hummer of digitals


----------



## jason_recliner

I like the look of this one:


----------



## SynMike




----------



## Toronto Pete

swisseeker said:


>


Pardon me, where might I find one of these? That, IMO, is the best looking here and there are some _very nice pieces on this thread._


----------



## v76




----------



## swisseeker

Toronto Pete said:


> Pardon me, where might I find one of these? That, IMO, is the best looking here and there are some very nice pieces on this thread.


It's the Rosendahl Watch II designed by Flemming Bo Hansen who has a few previous watch designs on permanent display at the Museum of Modern Art in New York.. the watches are supposedly based on the Golden Ratio of 1.618 to enhance aesthetic appeal at a subconscious level.. yeah I know.. wank wank 

Cheapest I could find it was ZG Watches in the UK, pretty reasonable shipping to Australia too (6 GBP's) and they use Paypal

http://www.zgwatches.co.uk/rosendahl-watches-c-63.html

Amazon has a few as well








http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dwatches&field-keywords=Rosendahl&x=14&y=12

Rosendahl Watch V is pretty cool too


----------



## v76

Popoki Nui said:


> Cool digitals here! :-! I still prefer the classics, though:
> P2
> 
> P3
> 
> P4 Big Time
> 
> And one of my very favourites, Longines-Wittnauer Polara, I love this style:
> 
> New digitals are cool, but I really feel sorry for those of you who weren't around when the solid-state revolution started in 1970-72. It was a wonderful time to be a watch nut!


The nicest watches thus far :-!


----------



## Sean779

swisseeker said:


> It's the Rosendahl Watch II designed by Flemming Bo Hansen who has a few pieces on permanent display at the Museum of Modern Art in New York
> 
> Cheapest I could find it was ZG Watches in the UK, pretty reasonable shipping to Australia too (6 GBP's) and they use Paypal
> 
> http://www.zgwatches.co.uk/rosendahl-watches-c-63.html
> 
> Amazon has a few as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dwatches&field-keywords=Rosendahl&x=14&y=12


I agree it's a great looking digital, a virtual copy of Hans Wettstein's (R.I.P.) Ventura. Bo Hansen did work for Ventura too, IIRC. Maybe he designed it for Ventura, can't recall.

It's about a sixth of the cost of the Ventura (when it was available).


----------



## gadgetfreak

Is the aquarium actually animated? Would love to see a video of this if it does


dalstott said:


> The Seiko Aquarium ca 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guaranteed no jewels see below


----------



## Toronto Pete

Thanks!


----------



## jporos

*Wish I had this one...*


----------



## ruffy

That Rosendahl is freakin' awesome. I'm adding it to my list of must-haves


----------



## cartman

my pick


----------



## kiwidj

cartman said:


> my pick


*The Riseman's a sweet G.* :-!

I reckon these ones are good lookers too, especially if you're into camo, like I am...


----------



## TNT13

This Casio has to be seen in person to be really appreciated. The face is mirrored, and the numbers look like pink liquid mercury and look three dimensional (Puffy).


----------



## Bleh




----------



## Moko

What is this beauty??? 



Bleh said:


>


----------



## Popoki Nui

Moko said:


> What is this beauty???


di Grisogono Meccanica DG. Limited Edition. Sweet, isn't it? :-!


----------



## Doca

Just bought this one a month ago.....Love it.

Seiko solar/atomic project digital.

There are a bunch more watches in this thread I will be checking out....
To me, digital is the new _*black*_.....or something like that.


----------



## G_Gekko

Solvil et Titus chronograph


----------



## Popoki Nui

:-!:-! Love this one: retro look with modern technology. May I ask which model # it is (does it have an actual model #?), and where you purchased it? (and of course anything else about it you care to share)

Thanks!
Sherry.



Doca said:


> Just bought this one a month ago.....Love it.
> 
> Seiko solar/atomic project digital.
> 
> There are a bunch more watches in this thread I will be checking out....
> To me, digital is the new _*black*_.....or something like that.


----------



## farar

Popoki Nui said:


> :-!:-! Love this one: retro look with modern technology. May I ask which model # it is (does it have an actual model #?), and where you purchased it? (and of course anything else about it you care to share)
> 
> Thanks!
> Sherry.


I think that would be Seiko's SBPG001 model. You can find it here.


----------



## AirWatch

Don't know about "best looking", but the G-7710 is one of the better looking Gs.


----------



## dgart08

this thread has made me realize how much i need a digital watch in my life...


----------



## pnut

bigvatch said:


>


Winner!

Never seen these before today. I think I need to add them to my list. How cool!


----------



## H3O+

The Pulsar Time Computer as worn by Roger Moore in _Live and Let Die_.


----------



## TK-421

no such thing.


----------



## tfdavid

I have these two digital watches. A hector H and a casio Data banking.


----------



## dalstott

Can we include digital timers made by watch companies?


----------



## swisseeker

The new Ironman with Tap Screen Technology from Timex looks good for work outs


----------



## tommyfeds

Enoran said:


> Alba has some interesting looking digitals ...


How do I get one if these in New Jersey?


----------



## AaaVee

Quite happy with my Mercedes-Benz Motorsport collection batch


----------



## Desotti

I've just got a 27 years old, NOS Seiko G757 40-50:










Looks really nice with the carbon strap.

Cheers!


----------



## rivest

Great thread guys! Keep 'em comin :-!


----------



## rivest




----------



## Frenchyled

Ventura V-Tec Delta..Black IP coated


----------



## Kurt Behm

*They are nice ..............*























































Kurt


----------



## John MS

swisseeker said:


> And as a side note does anyone know which digital watch was featured in the Ocean's Eleven movie?


I love the Junghans Mega 1000


----------



## dnslater

Picked up this Casio Futurist for my wife for an early Mother's day present. Not only is it retro-modern, but it has 29 time zones, a stop watch and multiple alarms.


----------



## James Haury

dnslater said:


> Picked up this Casio Futurist for my wife for an early Mother's day present. Not only is it retro-modern, but it has 29 time zones, a stop watch and multiple alarms.


29 time zones?Have they added The moon ,Sun venus uranus and pluto?There are only 24 on earth.I like the watch though it is very orange.


----------



## James Haury

niles316 said:


> Yeah..i missed that little detail 'cos i assumed the Pulsonic was batt operated. It does pique my curiosity even more now that i know it's an automatic..but it is a bit steep at $1.5k.


Probably it is like the Seiko kinetic where the rotor somehow charges a capacitor and thus powers the watch.


----------



## tfar

James Haury said:


> 29 time zones?Have they added The moon ,Sun venus uranus and pluto?There are only 24 on earth.I like the watch though it is very orange.


There are 40 standardized time zones on earth. Wikipedia is your friend.

Quite a few places have half hour off-sets like Caracas, Tehran, New Delhi. Kathmandu has a 45 minute off-set. UTC is often counted as an extra entity.

Till


----------



## bigwatchUK

Quadtec for a good manly looking watch


----------



## Crispy B

Desotti said:


> I've just got a 27 years old, NOS Seiko G757 40-50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice with the carbon strap.
> 
> Cheers!


That's awesome. I understand it's hard to find a live one too. Envious.


----------



## gadgetfreak

Does Seiko from time to time contract out Casio to make these watches? or is this all original Seiko technology


Doca said:


> Just bought this one a month ago.....Love it.
> 
> Seiko solar/atomic project digital.
> 
> There are a bunch more watches in this thread I will be checking out....
> To me, digital is the new _*black*_.....or something like that.


----------



## mario24601

SEIKO Power Design Project Solar Digital SBPG003*;* first I bought the SBPG001, you can see my review at:*

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277891

Now I also have the SBPG003, here are some pictures:

























































































*


----------



## tfar

I think that's Seiko technology. There are some marked differences with the way a Seiko calibre works and a Casio calibre works. For example the light buttons have a different position, the buttons trigger on release and not on push, the + button is actually on top which makes much more sense.

See here for more info on this great watch!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=387397&highlight=Seiko+owner's+thread

Till


----------



## Preston

Not the prettiest but design wise I feel it's ahead of it's time for being 28 yrs old with control bar setting control and alarm silencing.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## tfar

Very interesting design with the control bar. But you should really get a fitting strap. It would look so much better and do justice to the watch, if I may say so.

Till


----------



## Preston

I agree, needs a 19 or 20, it has a 18 on it now. Next time I'm out watch looking/shopping I'll take care if it.

Peace,
Preston


----------



## tfar

Preston said:


> I agree, needs a 19 or 20, it has a 18 on it now. Next time I'm out watch looking/shopping I'll take care if it.
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Probably a 20mm will be it and is usually easier to get a hold off. Is the face of the watch brown? It looks like it in the picture. If so, it would probably look really nice to get a similarly brown strap.

Also, I know that plated watches are not so easy to polish but a little touch up would make a real beauty out of it again.

Till


----------



## Solus

*Re: They are nice ..............*

Whats the name/model of this watch? This just entered my want list.



Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


----------



## leaningtower

mario24601 said:


> SEIKO Power Design Project Solar Digital SBPG003*;* first I bought the SBPG001, you can see my review at:*
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277891
> 
> Now I also have the SBPG003, here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome pics, thanks for sharing! Could you please tell us where you bought the beautiful black Seiko? :think:


----------



## Frenchyled

*Re: They are nice ..............*



Solus said:


> Whats the name/model of this watch? This just entered my want list.


Hey..it is a Ventura Vtec-Delta...
You can buy it here !! --> http://www.ventura.ch/index.php/cat/c7_W-25-R1.html


----------



## Frenchyled

leaningtower said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for sharing! Could you please tell us where you bought the beautiful black Seiko? :think:


You have some for sale at Seiya web store --> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBPG003/SEIKO-Power-Design-Project-Solar-SBPG003.html


----------



## leaningtower

Frenchyled said:


> You have some for sale at Seiya web store --> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBPG003/SEIKO-Power-Design-Project-Solar-SBPG003.html


 Thanks for the link! It isn't cheap, but looks like it's worth every penny. |>


----------



## mario24601

leaningtower said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for sharing! Could you please tell us where you bought the beautiful black Seiko? :think:


I got both from Seiya, great service!

http://www.seiyajapan.com/c=5iitnllzXpI31IFs3B6zZmmfu/category/3_seiko_quartz_etc_/


----------



## tfar

leaningtower said:


> Thanks for the link! It isn't cheap, but looks like it's worth every penny. |>


Read the owner's thread. There is a link to it upstream in this thread. All you need to know about it with reviews, manuals, pics. :-!

I got one, too. It's great. I'd put it in my five favorite watches (got 20).

Till


----------



## Preston

Yup a brown face, again I agree a brown strap would be appropriate for it for sure. I'll repost it when It's finished up.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## Catch22

for me it's this G Shock


----------



## SHANE 1000




----------



## gloster

Shane, what are the watches with no obvious brand labels?


----------



## tfar

I want to know, too. Never saw those.

Till


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

Double Post


----------



## Urashima Taro

Here is a "best" looking digital HRM: Polar FT80










and the Phosphor E-Ink Digital Watch:










Kind regards,

Urashima Taro


----------



## SHANE 1000

gloster said:


> Shane, what are the watches with no obvious brand labels?


 Metropola


tfar said:


> I want to know, too. Never saw those.
> 
> Till


They are cheapish but solidand big.


----------



## Desotti

Desotti said:


> I've just got a 27 years old, NOS Seiko G757 40-50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice with the carbon strap.
> 
> Cheers!





Crispy B said:


> That's awesome. I understand it's hard to find a live one too. Envious.


Thanks, it was really a lucky find, the watch is in perfect condition.

This one also looks interesting, got it a few days ago (pic from the web):









*Seiko Nooka STN001

*Cheers! :-!


----------



## gloster

I didn't know there was a relationship between Seiko and Nooka. I wonder if Seiko makes the movements for all Nooka watches?


----------



## Moisted

gloster said:


> I didn't know there was a relationship between Seiko and Nooka. I wonder if Seiko makes the movements for all Nooka watches?


I'm surprised too... Seiko Nooka, who wouldve thought... :roll:


----------



## Desotti

It seems Seiko developed the first "Nooka watch" (STN001), but the partnership did not last though:

*"Initially licensed to Seiko in 1999, the Nooka Zoo enjoyed critical acclaim in the select markets it was released. Nooka Inc. now produces the line more truthful to Matthew's original vision. We hope you enjoy them! [NOTE: Nooka Inc. has no relationship with Seiko]."*

Source: nooka.com 

Cheers!


----------



## gloster

Desotti said:


> *"Nooka Inc. now produces the line more truthful to Matthew's original vision. We hope you enjoy them! [NOTE: Nooka Inc. has no relationship with Seiko]."*


Funny, I like the Seiko version better than the Nooka ones.


----------



## Moisted

gloster said:


> Funny, I like the Seiko version better than the Nooka ones.


Me too. can't see wearing a Nooka unless I'm somewhere very very warm and sunny.


----------



## Jontero

So many nice watches!

Here is one of my favorites, it is a Sjöö Sandström, the model is called ORC, or Ocean Race Chronogragh:


----------



## Jontero

here comes a favorite, it is the Ventura V-tech Alpha


----------



## Jontero

And here come another one, Swedish made, brand Sjöö Sandström, model Ocean Race Chronograph


----------



## ModestGP

Enoran said:


> Alba has some interesting looking digitals ...


Do you know where I could the watch above, I really like it!!


----------



## Preston

New addition tonight. Just finished sizing it. Mexx IMX 3012. Very very cool.








Peace,
Preston


----------



## gjlelec

This is it IMO.18ct solid gold Pulsar LED ........ !!


----------



## Preston

Forget about the brownish Mexx this is is much better and a lot larger too.








Peace,
Preston


----------



## camdz

I know how some feel about fashion watches, but I recently got this one and love it. It gets many compliments, while being pretty simple.


----------



## gloster

camdz said:


> I know how some feel about fashion watches, but I recently got this one and love it. It gets many compliments, while being pretty simple.
> content/uploads/2010/03/Burberry_Sport_Digital_web1.jpg[/IMG]


camdz, I have wanted that watch since it came out. However, I have held off because of a combination of three things. First, I saw a purchaser review saying the display is very hard to read. Next, I noticed the watch was quickly discontinued -- adding to my fear it had a legibility problem. Finally, I have been unable to find one locally to see it for myself.

What has your experience been with the display? Any chance for a wrist shot or a shot of your actual watch?

Thanks


----------



## camdz

gloster said:


> camdz, I have wanted that watch since it came out. However, I have held off because of a combination of three things. First, I saw a purchaser review saying the display is very hard to read. Next, I noticed the watch was quickly discontinued -- adding to my fear it had a legibility problem. Finally, I have been unable to find one locally to see it for myself.
> 
> What has your experience been with the display? Any chance for a wrist shot or a shot of your actual watch?
> 
> Thanks


I think you give up a little legibility with any negative display. I read similar reviews before picking up a few G Shocks, only to find out that I could read them just fine. In normal light or outside (for me at least), I have no issues reading it whatsoever. In low light or when its pretty dark around, you might have to tilt your wrist just right. The upper left button is a back light, so Ive gotten into the habit of just pressing this instead of trying to find that right angle. The digits are also larger on this watch than others I have owned, so if anything that makes it a little easier.

I did not know the watch had been discontinued. They are still showing it available and for sale in the current line of watches on their website. The lady at Nordstroms told me they have been popular and just got this one in that morning. I never believe anything a salesperson is telling me though haha. I originally ran across it at Nordstroms (department store), tried it on, came home and stewed about it all night. The next day I went and bought it. I would think any upscale department store that carried Burberry should have it? Saks, Nordstrom, the Burberry store itself, Halls, etc. I dont know what you have in your area though.

Here are a few quick photos. Sorry about the quality but my phone is all I have at the moment. I took these standing in my dining room with an overhead light on to give you an idea of how readable it would be with enough light. Honestly though I may be a little biased because Im a big fan of the all black look. Its definitely harder to read that a normal display, but Im OK with that due to its look. I put it next to a few common watches on here (Orient Mako and Seiko Monster) to give you an idea of size.


























This is an old picture I already had uploaded. Its the orange monster, to give you a wrist comparison. My wrist is just a tad over 7".


----------



## SmartUK

Personally, as a looker I find my Nike Mettle Anvil to be the most pleasing, in a simple, rugged kind of way.


----------



## gloster

camdz said:


> I did not know the watch had been discontinued. They are still showing it available and for sale in the current line of watches on their website.


camdz, thanks for the great info and photos; it's very helpful. I could be wrong about it being discontinued. It is not shown on either Macy's or Neiman Marcus' website even though they both show other watches in the same line. I might have jumped to the wrong conclusion. I'll take another look around to see if I can find it locally.


----------



## gloster

No luck finding it at my local Saks or Neiman Marcus. Camdz, does the watch have a countdown timer and, if so, can it be set to the second rather than just to the minute?


----------



## camdz

gloster said:


> No luck finding it at my local Saks or Neiman Marcus. Camdz, does the watch have a countdown timer and, if so, can it be set to the second rather than just to the minute?


I was just listing places that usually carry Burberry, I'm sure thats frustrating that you cant find it locally. Nordstrom is the only place I know for sure that has it..in my area. The watch does have a countdown timer, 2 time zone settings, chrono, and alarm. Im pretty sure the timer can be set to the minute, but am not positive.


----------



## morelite

Like most watch timers it can only be set to the minute. I have seen a few that set to the seconds but can't think of what brand it was right now.


----------



## gloster

morelite said:


> Like most watch timers it can only be set to the minute. I have seen a few that set to the seconds but can't think of what brand it was right now.


morelite, do you also own the Burberry?

Most (all?) Timex watches with countdown timers can be set to the second. A lot of fashion brand watches I have, e.g. Timberland, can be set to the second. I also have an Adidas with that capability.

I wish they all had it. I need that feature each week to time soccer drills.


----------



## morelite

gloster said:


> morelite, do you also own the Burberry?
> 
> Most (all?) Timex watches with countdown timers can be set to the second. A lot of fashion brand watches I have, e.g. Timberland, can be set to the second. I also have an Adidas with that capability.
> 
> I wish they all had it. I need that feature each week to time soccer drills.


Not any more, I didn't like the reversed LCD display, actually I liked the look in bright light but hated it in low light. 
Junghans Mega 1000 will also set on the seconds. None of my Seikos will do that though.


----------



## gloster

morelite said:


> Junghans Mega 1000 will also set on the seconds. None of my Seikos will do that though.


The downside with the Mega 1000's timer is the lack of discrete setting of the timer digits. Setting 2 or 3 minutes is quick. Setting 25 minutes is tedious.


----------



## shms59

How about the new Seiko?


----------



## tfar

I think we've posted this before here. Love it but it's not on the market yet, afaik. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gloster

Seiko showed it at BaselWorld. But, as far as I know, there have been no details. I really wonder how it will be priced and will it be a small limited run or widely distributed.


----------



## morelite

shms59 said:


> How about the new Seiko?


It has my attention, I just hope it comes in bare SS or even Ti.


----------



## shms59

The new 2010 catalog-










Negative display version and minor case change to the SBPG001


----------



## tfar

Cool. Thanks for the catalog copy. You say there is a minor case change on the SBPG001. I can't see anything. Can you point it out to me, please? Or do you mean the new SBFG version?


----------



## gloster

Thanks for the post shms.

I'm a bit disappointed. I don't like when bracelets transition immediately from a wider case to a narrower band. I also prefer positive displays.

So, yes, the original SBPG001 should be perfect for me. But, I wish it wasn't quite so retro. And, I wish its countdown timer could handle seconds.


----------



## Desotti

The video below shows the forthcoming Seiko EPD display watch at work (around 3'17'').






I'll definitely get one! ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## SeikoSam

shms59 said:


> The new 2010 catalog-
> 
> Negative display version and minor case change to the SBPG001


Oh the new ones look much nicer than the original ones, might have to consider the black one, as a temporary fix before the EPD models are released...

Where did you get this catalog by the way?


----------



## gloster

The EPD watch looks much nicer in the video than in the still picture. I am really looking forward to some pricing and release date information.


----------



## Desotti

According to the Higuchi Blog, it'll be released at the end of the year.

Cheers!


----------



## carlowus

Protrek 200 on new strap...


----------



## cal..45

beauty is in the eye of the beholder but from the overall appearance (size, display colour, legibility, finish, bracelet) i have yet to find a watch that rivals my G-800BD-1V:










cheers


----------



## Toronto Pete

Ooookay, so now I've finally got my hands on one and I can't figure out how to size it (cut it with scissors, they say, but how to reattach the deployant?) - there MUST be someone out there that knows how!

I guess use a bracelet sizing tool to remove the deployant? Doesn't seem like those pins are coming out though, and I won't force it. I have the toolkit that RHD sells, do I need a teensy tiny philips-head screwdriver?

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated; right now it hangs like a bangle which is not quite my style. Thanks in advance!


----------



## morelite

Toronto Pete said:


> Ooookay, so now I've finally got my hands on one and I can't figure out how to size it (cut it with scissors, they say, but how to reattach the deployant?) - there MUST be someone out there that knows how!
> 
> I guess use a bracelet sizing tool to remove the deployant? Doesn't seem like those pins are coming out though, and I won't force it. I have the toolkit that RHD sells, do I need a teensy tiny philips-head screwdriver?
> 
> Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated; right now it hangs like a bangle which is not quite my style. Thanks in advance!


I'm lost, what watch did you get your hands on?


----------



## Tigeryear

Suunto Core, possibly a new model?


----------



## Frenchyled

MAybe the new just release ventura V-Tec KAppa ?


----------



## Preston

We have a winner!!! WOW! 
Peace,
Preston



Frenchyled said:


> MAybe the new just release ventura V-Tec KAppa ?


----------



## morelite

Time for a thread bump, there has gotta be something new to add now.


----------



## kultakala

I really like modern technology in retro-style wrapping...

The Seiko SBPG... with positive display was already shown in this thread.
Today i ordered the SBFG... Model with negative display ->


----------



## morelite

I'm curious, whats the difference between the SBFG and SBPG models?


----------



## kultakala

As far as i know, only the display type.. positive/negative lcd


----------



## JonL

I have plenty of G-shocks that I could add .. but my favorite would still be the Protrek Manaslu










Currently still admiring my new Frogman ...


----------



## Way

I have a liking for different ways of telling time. Here's my Yes watch, model World Watch II.


----------



## Frenchyled

This...








Or this one ?


----------



## gloster

Now if only Ventura would do a watch with an e-ink display


----------



## morelite

gloster said:


> Now if only Ventura would do a watch with an e-ink display


 And put the colons in the time and dashes in the date.

I just got my Seiko e-ink the other day, love the display but I can't say I love what Seiko did with it.


----------



## Titanium Steel

I Prefer The Casio PRG-240T-7
Looks realy cool on my hand. Armored digital watch, like a tank b-)










Cheers :-d


----------



## ICE_NY

Hello fellows,

Just stumbled with this post today and decided to contribute. There are many fine watches presented here, but these ones are worthy consideration:

Fossil PH-2002 It is out of production by now, but you can find them on ebay every once in a while. I've got one, very sweet watch.









Mini Motion Watch: Designed as part of an apparel line inspire by Mini Cooper. Very cool lookin watch, got mine when it came out in 2004, still ticking like new. The band is silicon wrapped around some metal. The only down side for some people is that the bracelet is designed for narrow wrist. It fits perfect on mine. Out of production too, but you can find them on ebay every once in a while as well.

















Nike 10//2 (Oregon Square): Built like a tank with the most intuitive/functional user interface I've ever seen in a digital watch (and I've own several Casio watches) Kudos to Nike on this one.









Barcelona 666 Spaceworker: Now, this is an oversized watch. People are gonna comment about it, weather they like it or not. Absolutly love it. 139 at the moment of writing at watchismo.com

















Diesel OLED : A drivers watch, love the form factor. One of my faves, but the screen of the watch and the GUI are really subpar.















Casio EDB-100: Rock solid Casio. This watch has a cool feature that allows you to activate the light on the watch face automatically with a specific movement of your wrist. Not bad for a 25 bucks watch. Long live to Casio.








(this pic doesn't do justice. Look at the pic below with a different band)








Now, these ones I don't own, but they are darn cool:

Puma Stream:








ODM Filmatic II:









Kenneth Cole KC1590:








from Phosphor:


----------



## morelite

Has anyone bought one of the new Time Computers by Inverta yet?


----------



## Sedi

Now that's some cool stuff in this thread! The Venturas are just great - to me some of the most beautiful "dressy" digitals. It might not be the prettiest but I do love the looks of my X-Lander:









I also really like the G-7800B-1 G-Shock:








it also has one the most legible negative displays I ever saw.
The Protrek PRW-1200 has also been a nice effort in design by Casio:

























If we also count ana-digis I love the looks of this one - still had to sell it because it was just too big and heavy :-( - especially on that massive bracelet:
Seiko SNJ023P1









Greetings, Sedi


----------



## ICE_NY

Here are some other candidates:

Nooka Zon:








Nooka Zirc:








Opus 8:






















Concept Watches (I'm gonna start saving some money)

From Seiko:
















Sand Watch:















Not sure if Mechanical/Digital counts, but here are a couple:

Devon Works Bullet Proof:















This one was actually produced. See this puppy working:









Cabestan Constantin:


----------



## Sedi

Nice! That "Opus 8" looks awesome! If we count mechanical digitals - has anybody mentioned "Urwerk" yet?
























c) URWERK - Baumgartner & Frei Geneva | The future of fine watchmaking

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## yester5

I own lots of digitals, but to my eye, my Suunto X6M is the best looking.b-)


----------



## mikeynd

Sedi said:


> Nice! That "Opus 8" looks awesome! If we count mechanical digitals - has anybody mentioned "Urwerk" yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c) URWERK - Baumgartner & Frei Geneva | The future of fine watchmaking
> 
> Greetings, Sedi


 You gotta dig these..wow
Thanks for posting Sedi.


----------



## chrisbo28

I would call it the most bizarre watches I've ever seen. Hans did it excelent. :-d


----------



## plustardi

My fav - Ventura V-Tech


----------



## morelite

This would be nice if it ever becomes a reality.


----------



## rabul

Frenchyled said:


>


that ventura delta's in my wish list, how legible is it under the sun or outdoor in general?

thanks.


----------



## Stephen Lee

It has to be this: http://www.hd3complication.com/


----------



## Stephen Lee

http://www.ablogtoread.com/hd3-slyde-watch-hands-on-what-everyone-wanted-the-ipod-nano-to-be/

More info in the link above.


----------



## gloster

Stephen Lee said:


> It has to be this: Slyde HD3


The build quality of the concept looks poor. Hopefully the production models will be better.


----------



## morelite

Thats awesome but the price? 5K is way to high for it.


----------



## Frenchyled

plustardi said:


> My fav - Ventura V-Tech


Wait a little and buy the new one 










rabul said:


> that ventura delta's in my wish list, how legible is it under the sun or outdoor in general?
> thanks.


It is realy legible under the sun, better than any G-Shock but not as readable than the new Seiko e-ink


----------



## rabul

of course!  thanks.


----------



## rukrem

Suunto Elementum Terra is a terrific looking watch ... IMO the best digital watch currently made.


----------



## gloster

rukrem said:


> Suunto Elementum Terra is a terrific looking watch ... IMO the best digital watch currently made.
> 
> [/IMG]


I'm with you on looks. But why no countdown timer? Grrrr.


----------



## fuz74

My vote goes to Nodo watches of Poland. I got mine from a fellow member c.k. It's one of the few that gets comments. Thanks to c.k. for the picture.


----------



## Outcast

Diesel


----------



## morelite

fuz74 said:


> My vote goes to Nodo watches of Poland. I got mine from a fellow member c.k. It's one of the few that gets comments. Thanks to c.k. for the picture.


 Nice, looks a lot like the Mega 1000 from Junghans. Also available with the negative display.


----------



## UBGunner

Well, its not popular, but I just got this one. Adidas Response XL with Negative display. It reminds me of the Suunto's, but much cheaper. I only paid $30 and its a great looking watch, especially the cool vented strap and all black design.







[/url]
Adidas Response XL by (UB) Sean R, on Flickr

Untitled by (UB) Sean R, on Flickr


----------



## AaaVee

Now I think it's this one... Ventura V-Tec Delta


----------



## gloster

I have been hunting for a source for the nodo since fuz74's post. Anyone know an online source for getting one in the United States?


----------



## Triton9

I think Casio G-shock Frogman GW200 is the best looking digital watch. Big and cool.


----------



## colerobertson

Easy, Suunto elementum ventus.


----------



## AmirAli

Casio Databank... A true classic


----------



## artaxerxes

Another vote for Adidas : Seoul ADH-2045 Performance








Being all black I think I could get away wearing it a formal event too.And the strap is very comfortable.


----------



## Chilliluk

I think this watch is one of the best looking for me


----------



## Amdd89

Best looking digital watch? I vote for my 6th gen iPod nano on a hex watch strap


----------



## fatehbajwa

Amdd89 said:


> Best looking digital watch? I vote for my 6th gen iPod nano on a hex watch strap


How about a picture ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Phosphor World Time Sport, it's buttonless


----------



## Sedi

Don't know if it has already been named - but I really like my new Pulsar PQ2003









cheers, Sedi


----------



## ronalddheld

That is not bad, although not the best, IMO.


----------



## Sedi

ronalddheld said:


> That is not bad, although not the best, IMO.


I wouldn't say so either - but at least the best-looking in my current collection :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Silverstreak09

My best-looking digital watch to me is my vintage Radio Shack Micronta LCD, which I brought back to life last year:









This one looks good on a black band, mine is on a mesh band.


----------



## soksy

citizen,,,
and sky///















soksy


----------



## ferrarista

To me the best looking above all are the suunto core aluminum and the elementum!


----------



## gloster

soksy said:


> citizen,,,
> and sky///
> 
> View attachment 602310
> 
> 
> soksy


Soksy, what is this watch? It looks like a version of the Yes watch, but it is different.


----------



## Bustov

Back in 82 when I bought this A829-6020 I thought it was best looking digital in the PX display case. Rotating bezel to get to next function was unique at the time. Wish I could get a new bezel insert.


----------



## gloster

Bustov said:


> Back in 82 when I bought this A829-6020 I thought it was best looking digital in the PX display case. Rotating bezel to get to next function was unique at the time. Wish I could get a new bezel insert.


Bustov, that watch is a collector's item now. They go for a good amount on eBay. Sometimes you see the bezel or one without a working movement that could be a parts donor. My bet is a bezel would go for $100 and a donor watch would go for $200. Just my guess.


----------



## bezgeo85

from gshocks the most good looking must be the g7800. i love the looks both negative and positive display style!!!


----------



## Bustov

gloster said:


> Bustov, that watch is a collector's item now. They go for a good amount on eBay. Sometimes you see the bezel or one without a working movement that could be a parts donor. My bet is a bezel would go for $100 and a donor watch would go for $200. Just my guess.


WOW, just saw one on ebay for $940?? I might have to use it to fund a Tsunami. Wish it was a little better shape, still works great but wearing as a mechanic took its toll.


----------



## gloster

Bustov said:


> WOW, just saw one on ebay for $940?? I might have to use it to fund a Tsunami. Wish it was a little better shape, still works great but wearing as a mechanic took its toll.


I don't think that person will get $940, but a search of completed auctions shows one that did go for as high as $500.


----------



## dan55

hi guys,

great thread with some fab pics - thanks 

.....cr*p! now i have to go and buy another watch :/ 

cheers
dan

....btw - how big is that Phosphor sport?! i was thinking of getting one but it looks huge :/ cheers


----------



## Triton9

Simple! Ipod nano. Versatile and great looking.


----------



## kasperke

Triton9 said:


> Simple! Ipod nano. Versatile and great looking.
> View attachment 619373


The scary drawback of the ipod as watch is the lack of waterproofing. Rainfall, a splash from the sink - that's all it takes to cost you a Nano, but definitely keep it in mind before buying one. I always get my watches wet, but maybe that's just me.

Also, the Nano does not have the battery life of a conventional watch. You'll need to charge it, depending of course on your use of the screen and apps. I'd guess at least weekly.

Another thing to note is that the Nano turns off the screen if you're not using it, so most of the time you'll have to press a button and swipe to get the time. It's primarily an iPod, after all.
[UserJS ExtraLinks Img] attachment.php?attachmentid=619373&stc=1


----------



## bezgeo85

The best looking... i think this was the first you saw as i kid and your parents bought it for you...

I dont think you can really have the same feeling in your life like the first time you wore a watch and looked it like something magical. even if you buy 1000000 watches...


----------



## tilnaneer

My vote...


----------



## kasperke

a 1981 first dot-matrix seiko D031









a Grima ladies ledwatch seventies









a zentra digital

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/441239/kopters/Gsmpics/citizen.png

last one but file was to big

[UserJS ExtraLinks Img] attachment.php?attachmentid=623636&stc=1
[UserJS ExtraLinks Img] attachment.php?attachmentid=623637&stc=1


----------



## dualtime

Vintage Gruen


----------



## TickTockToo

Here is my vote


----------



## Rigel

How about this? My latest navigation and training watch...


----------



## KUNISMAN

My CORE love....


----------



## Joseph68

My Timex Ironman


----------



## Shounen




----------



## flame2000

Seiko Final Fantasy


----------



## Shuggy

I was blind and now I see ,I always liked watches who doesn't but not so much digital but when design and art like these come together ,I'm new to this forum and feel the bug coming on or virus because I want them now!.I'll need to limit my peeking on this forum or as wee say in Scotland I'll end up in the poor hoose.


----------



## soksy

soksy said:


> citizen,,,
> and sky///
> 
> View attachment 602309
> View attachment 602310
> 
> 
> soksy


sorry to take so long to reply,yes same as yes,but were cheaper no longer made,still have mine.


----------



## astral

This Seiko Airpro was my favorite digital watch back in the late 90's. Its too bad that Seiko no longer produces spare parts for this series anymore. The rubber parts will dry rot, unless you have the watch stored in an air tight case. I have 5 in my collection, 1 still NIB, untouched. I was thinking about selling the NIB watch on ebay... Here is one of the watches brought back from the dead, with a 3 ring zulu from International Watchman. the watch wears like it should but I'm not sure how the ballon will hold up, even though no air is in it. The rubber pump cracked off... sigh... but i plan on filling that void with a hand trimmed piece of something, maybe black silicon or leather? Im trying to avoid glue, if possible. I'll post the other Airpro's later, along with some wrist shots.


----------



## Muslickz

flame2000 said:


> Seiko Final Fantasy
> 
> View attachment 691332
> View attachment 691342


I love this definitely for the high tech man 

-M


----------



## astral




----------



## Guest

Suunto Elementum Aqua


----------



## stockae92

this one doesn't look all that bad :0


----------



## Phil Cooper

What a great watch the Seiko AirPro, are these still available to buy...? How much for 2nd hand ones...?


----------



## astral

Phil Cooper said:


> What a great watch the Seiko AirPro, are these still available to buy...? How much for 2nd hand ones...?


These watches (used) were selling for a lot about 3 years ago. Now that parts are no longer available, no one wants them, even brand new, in the box, because the rubber dries up and cracks, even if not used. I bought 2 white watches so that I could keep one untouched for a rainy day. I opened it up last month and all white rubber part were still white, but the second I pushed the pump, it started to cracked!


----------



## LarryCfromTexas

I wonder if you could find a small analog compass that would fit in that hole? That might look pretty cool!



astral said:


> These watches (used) were selling for a lot about 3 years ago. Now that parts are no longer available, no one wants them, even brand new, in the box, because the rubber dries up and cracks, even if not used. I bought 2 white watches so that I could keep one untouched for a rainy day. I opened it up last month and all white rubber part were still white, but the second I pushed the pump, it started to cracked!


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

I looked through all 11 pages to make sure this wasn't shown yet. I got it at the Thrift Store. Put in a new battery and it was good to go. It's got some heft to it at 37mm wide. Sorry for the bad picture.

Arnette


----------



## Apopka

Best looking digital IMHO would be the Casio AL-180:


----------



## JellyCat

OMG, I only popped in here to have a look around and now I wish I hadn't.....in a good way.....wow, these watches are amazing.


----------



## unsub073

I love my Ventura:


----------



## lucduc

Maybe


----------



## QAZXDR

NONE


----------



## gloster

Hi QAZXDR and welcome to the forum.


----------



## fatehbajwa

WYATTSRIDE said:


> I looked through all 11 pages to make sure this wasn't shown yet. I got it at the Thrift Store. Put in a new battery and it was good to go. It's got some heft to it at 37mm wide. Sorry for the bad picture.
> 
> Arnette


Nice and chunky.....what is it ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macleod1979

I've never seen one like that before. I am curious what it is as well.


----------



## gloster

fatehbajwa said:


> Nice and chunky.....what is it ?


It is an Arnette AR 2302. No longer made, but can sometimes be found on eBay. One in good condition will go for around $75


----------



## raisedbyrats

Enoran said:


> Alba has some interesting looking digitals ...


Where can I get these 2? Anyone know the actual model numbers? I can't find them on the Alba site, which seems to display only analogs watches.


----------



## orcinus

They're limited editions for the Japanese market only, AFAIK.
Google for Alba Spoon.


----------



## NetMage

How about the Casio Touch Sensor Calc?








Or the Citizen Scientific Calculator watch?








I also like the Aegis Telepad for its minimalist aesthetic.


----------



## Liffguard

For my money it's:

1 - Kisai Rogue Touch








2 - Suunto Core all black








3 - G-shock gr8900


----------



## SidewaySmiley

I love my Diesel. It's orangey & square -- which is different from most of my analog watches. I get tons of compliments when I wear it and it humbly delivers the most important feature a watch has -- to keep good time!


----------



## Delmarco

ventura sparc sigma mgs

-end thread here


----------



## harald-hans

Delmarco said:


> ventura sparc sigma mgs
> 
> -end thread here


This is awesome - I think I am in love - thanks for posting ...


----------



## harald-hans

I browsed the Ventura website and I found also this one ...









It is the NOT limited version and in my opinion it looks a little bit better ...


----------



## Delmarco

Yeah the true beauty of the sparc sigma mgs is in it being an 'automatic' digital watch. no batteries, no solar, no quartz...just the movement of your body is what powers it.



harald-hans said:


> I browsed the Ventura website and I found also this one ...
> 
> View attachment 965072
> 
> 
> It is the NOT limited version and in my opinion it looks a little bit better ...


----------



## ushills

This Seiko is one I've been admiring for some time.


----------



## vmathl

Personally I like these a lot:

Ziiro Saturn
View attachment 967692


Braun DW30
View attachment 967701


----------



## stockae92

ICE_NY said:


> Diesel OLED : A drivers watch, love the form factor. One of my faves, but the screen of the watch and the GUI are really subpar.
> View attachment 395192
> 
> View attachment 395193


The Diesel OLED was long discontinued ... but I found a non-branded (No Diesel logo / brand anywhere on the watch) version of it ...










The animated display is really what sold me on the watch, this is a video on YouTube that shows how the watch display time and date (The video is not made by me, credit to the original owner of the video).


----------



## adnj

+1



Delmarco said:


> ventura sparc sigma mgs
> 
> -end thread here


----------



## marcb515

ushills said:


> This Seiko is one I've been admiring for some time.


this would be perfect if it had a sapphire crystal


----------



## morelite

I agree

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frenchyled

Ventura Sparc Sigma MGS #12/50  The real thing...look the V is not red like advertised on Ventura Web site, but white, why ?

View attachment 1002127


----------



## stockae92

thats a beauty! more photo!


----------



## dmc-01

I like the overall design of several of the Ventura models. However they're too expensive for me unfortunately.

This is one of my best looking digitals:

Seiko SDGA003

View attachment 1019395


----------



## stockae92

^^


----------



## Szadzik

jussajii said:


> Suunto Elementum Aqua


I have always wanted an Elementum, but I cannot stand those lines drawn on the screen, horrible.


----------



## MandoBear

I was looking at some of the fabulous digital watches in this thread, and thinking how cool some of them are, and then I remembered that I _already have_ a really good looking digital watch - not only good looking but intelligent. My Suunto X6M - I tend to forget just how nice this watch feels (it's like a rounded pebble) and how good it looks. I picked it up for about £100 a few years ago when they were being discontinued. Made in Finland with Suunto's rock-solid build quality.









It also functions really well - accurate, clear and easy to operate. I can also hook it up to my computer and view things like this...









The log of the walk in the hills I did last Saturday.

Re-acquainting myself with this watch has calmed my digital watch lust, for a while, at least.


----------



## riffraff

morelite said:


> This would be nice if it ever becomes a reality.


Supposedly due out later this year.


----------



## Chuck Norris

Here are two of my favorite watches. I think they were not shown before. It's the Casio WV-M400 and the pretty similar WV-M401. They equal the Casio i-Range series IRW-M200.


----------



## Sedi

:-d - nice - I think I saw the left one before :-d. Welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi 



Chuck Norris said:


> Here are two of my favorite watches. I think they were not shown before. It's the Casio WV-M400 and the pretty similar WV-M401. They equal the Casio i-Range series IRW-M200.
> 
> View attachment 1122962


----------



## Robotaz

Sent from my iPhone using my hand


----------



## Sedi

Robotaz said:


>


 - cool! I never knew there was a digital watch made by Momodesign - I only know their analog mechanical models.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Robotaz

Sedi said:


> - cool! I never knew there was a digital watch made by Momodesign - I only know their analog mechanical models.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


It's a great watch. The only complaint I have is that the crystal isn't sapphire. Great clasp, strap, styling, functionality, etc though.

You can change it to a more conventional display, too. It's in "Stealth Mode" in the photos, meaning the time is on a tape gauge type display like a jet. Pretty cool. It's a keeper and a great deal if the price is right.


----------



## sciumbasci

Maybe it was already posted but... The 5.11 tactical field ops is simply gorgeous. Too bad it's sold to 300€ here :-|


----------



## geogecko

Robotaz said:


> It's a great watch. The only complaint I have is that the crystal isn't sapphire. Great clasp, strap, styling, functionality, etc though.
> 
> You can change it to a more conventional display, too. It's in "Stealth Mode" in the photos, meaning the time is on a tape gauge type display like a jet. Pretty cool. It's a keeper and a great deal if the price is right.


You should do a video review. Can't hardly find any details available for that watch. Very cool looking.


----------



## PhantomACE

Sedi said:


> - cool! I never knew there was a digital watch made by Momodesign - I only know their analog mechanical models.


According to the hp it's an Essentiale Dual Tech digital.


----------



## Robotaz

geogecko said:


> You should do a video review. Can't hardly find any details available for that watch. Very cool looking.


I'll see what I can do. It's worth a review. Maybe my camera can do it.


----------



## geogecko

Robotaz said:


> I'll see what I can do. It's worth a review. Maybe my camera can do it.


Cool, absolutely no info on this watch, kinda weird. Looking forward to it. Stealth mode reminds me of the Devon Tread.


----------



## Robotaz

geogecko said:


> Cool, absolutely no info on this watch, kinda weird. Looking forward to it. Stealth mode reminds me of the Devon Tread.


LOL, yeah, maybe reminiscent, but the Tread is wicked. That's a grail if there ever was one.


----------



## powerband

WYATTSRIDE said:


> I looked through all 11 pages to make sure this wasn't shown yet. I got it at the Thrift Store. Put in a new battery and it was good to go. It's got some heft to it at 37mm wide. Sorry for the bad picture.
> 
> Arnette


I have one of these around my ankle. It tells the police if I leave the house.


----------



## Szechuan Brokkolowitz

Silverstreak09 said:


> My best-looking digital watch to me is my vintage Radio Shack Micronta LCD, which I brought back to life last year:
> 
> View attachment 601690
> 
> 
> This one looks good on a black band, mine is on a mesh band.


beautiful digital 80's watch indeed! Do you, by chance, know the movement model? I've got the same vg watch on eBay, but the module is dead unfortunately...


----------



## Georgewg

That’s the model that Radio Shack sold in all of their stores. It’s the Micronta brand.


----------



## Chascomm

WatchUSeek Electronika 55 Forum Project - Photos Thread


As the shipments of our project watches begin the journey to their new owners, I think it would be nice to have a place to share photos of them. Anything goes, including wrist shots and your thoughts about the watch! This thread will probably be empty for several weeks until some of the first...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Bear1845

Wish i would have been looking for this a decade ago. 😂 

A lot of the pictures here now aren’t being displayed anymore. 

Guys, I know this is an ancient thread but I thought I’d take a shot. Does anyone know the watch on the upper far right?


----------



## spoolmakdays

Gw5000u.


----------



## Bear1845

wrong answer 🤓


----------



## MartelWatch

First of all Sic ‘em bears! Next, I can’t say for sure but that looks like a Braun, maybe a Nixon. It just has the vibe of one of those two, and if you like that style but can’t find that exact model I’d look there.



Bear1845 said:


> Wish i would have been looking for this a decade ago. 😂
> 
> A lot of the pictures here now aren’t being displayed anymore.
> 
> Guys, I know this is an ancient thread but I thought I’d take a shot. Does anyone know the watch on the upper far right?
> View attachment 17009286


----------



## Bear1845

Sic ‘Em!
Yea, you’re probably right. Most of the current ones that display all the info are too wide though, especially diesel. A couple of the Nixon ones looks pretty decent though. Thanks for the reply. 👍


----------

